# quick HTML question



## Braveheart (Jul 5, 2009)

so im going to try using this new CMS i found, its called zimplit and im going to use it with my own template and in order to do that you have to edit the template to give zimplit editable area's (comment box's, etc) so i found this http://zimplit.com/howto/doku.php?id=zimplittemplatemanual and my index.html code is

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<!-- saved from url=(0014)about:internet -->
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<title>another version of pg1.jpg</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<style type="text/css">td img {display: block;}</style>
<!--Fireworks CS3 Dreamweaver CS3 target.  Created Sat Jul 04 13:53:25 GMT-0700 (US Mountain Standard Time) 2009-->
</head>
<body bgcolor="#ffffff">
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="1280">
<!-- fwtable fwsrc="another version of pg1.png" fwpage="Page 1" fwbase="another version of pg1.jpg" fwstyle="Dreamweaver" fwdocid = "1465719559" fwnested="0" -->
  <tr>
   <td><img src="images/spacer.gif" width="1" height="1" border="0" alt="" /></td>
   <td><img src="images/spacer.gif" width="29" height="1" border="0" alt="" /></td>
   <td><img src="images/spacer.gif" width="16" height="1" border="0" alt="" /></td>
   <td><img src="images/spacer.gif" width="88" height="1" border="0" alt="" /></td>
   <td><img src="images/spacer.gif" width="12" height="1" border="0" alt="" /></td>
   <td><img src="images/spacer.gif" width="61" height="1" border="0" alt="" /></td>
   <td><img src="images/spacer.gif" width="539" height="1" border="0" alt="" /></td>
   <td><img src="images/spacer.gif" width="241" height="1" border="0" alt="" /></td>
   <td><img src="images/spacer.gif" width="293" height="1" border="0" alt="" /></td>
   <td><img src="images/spacer.gif" width="1" height="1" border="0" alt="" /></td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
   <td rowspan="12"><img name="anotherversionofpg1_r1_c1" src="images/another%20version%20of%20pg1_r1_c1.jpg" width="1" height="1024" border="0" id="anotherversionofpg1_r1_c1" alt="" /></td>
   <td colspan="8"><img name="anotherversionofpg1_r1_c2" src="images/another%20version%20of%20pg1_r1_c2.gif" width="1279" height="141" border="0" id="anotherversionofpg1_r1_c2" alt="" /></td>
   <td><img src="images/spacer.gif" width="1" height="141" border="0" alt="" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td colspan="6"><img name="anotherversionofpg1_r2_c2" src="images/another%20version%20of%20pg1_r2_c2.gif" width="745" height="17" border="0" id="anotherversionofpg1_r2_c2" alt="" /></td>
   <td rowspan="10" colspan="2"><img name="anotherversionofpg1_r2_c8" src="images/another%20version%20of%20pg1_r2_c8.gif" width="534" height="765" border="0" id="anotherversionofpg1_r2_c8" alt="" /></td>
   <td><img src="images/spacer.gif" width="1" height="17" border="0" alt="" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td colspan="6"><img name="anotherversionofpg1_r3_c2" src="images/another%20version%20of%20pg1_r3_c2.jpg" width="745" height="80" border="0" id="anotherversionofpg1_r3_c2" alt="" /></td>
   <td><img src="images/spacer.gif" width="1" height="80" border="0" alt="" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td rowspan="9"><img name="anotherversionofpg1_r4_c2" src="images/another%20version%20of%20pg1_r4_c2.jpg" width="29" height="786" border="0" id="anotherversionofpg1_r4_c2" alt="" /></td>
   <td colspan="3"><img name="anotherversionofpg1_r4_c3" src="images/another%20version%20of%20pg1_r4_c3.gif" width="116" height="41" border="0" id="anotherversionofpg1_r4_c3" alt="" /></td>
   <td rowspan="2" colspan="2"><img name="anotherversionofpg1_r4_c6" src="images/another%20version%20of%20pg1_r4_c6.jpg" width="600" height="64" border="0" id="anotherversionofpg1_r4_c6" alt="" /></td>
   <td><img src="images/spacer.gif" width="1" height="41" border="0" alt="" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td colspan="3"><img name="anotherversionofpg1_r5_c3" src="images/another%20version%20of%20pg1_r5_c3.jpg" width="116" height="23" border="0" id="anotherversionofpg1_r5_c3" alt="" /></td>
   <td><img src="images/spacer.gif" width="1" height="23" border="0" alt="" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td rowspan="7"><img name="anotherversionofpg1_r6_c3" src="images/another%20version%20of%20pg1_r6_c3.jpg" width="16" height="722" border="0" id="anotherversionofpg1_r6_c3" alt="" /></td>
   <td colspan="3"><img name="anotherversionofpg1_r6_c4" src="images/another%20version%20of%20pg1_r6_c4.gif" width="161" height="46" border="0" id="anotherversionofpg1_r6_c4" alt="" /></td>
   <td rowspan="4"><img name="anotherversionofpg1_r6_c7" src="images/another%20version%20of%20pg1_r6_c7.jpg" width="539" height="242" border="0" id="anotherversionofpg1_r6_c7" alt="" /></td>
   <td><img src="images/spacer.gif" width="1" height="46" border="0" alt="" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td colspan="3"><img name="anotherversionofpg1_r7_c4" src="images/another%20version%20of%20pg1_r7_c4.jpg" width="161" height="24" border="0" id="anotherversionofpg1_r7_c4" alt="" /></td>
   <td><img src="images/spacer.gif" width="1" height="24" border="0" alt="" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td colspan="2"><a href="http://corclan.com/"><img name="anotherversionofpg1_r8_c4" src="images/another%20version%20of%20pg1_r8_c4.jpg" width="100" height="46" border="0" id="anotherversionofpg1_r8_c4" alt="" /></a></td>
   <td rowspan="2"><img name="anotherversionofpg1_r8_c6" src="images/another%20version%20of%20pg1_r8_c6.jpg" width="61" height="172" border="0" id="anotherversionofpg1_r8_c6" alt="" /></td>
   <td><img src="images/spacer.gif" width="1" height="46" border="0" alt="" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td colspan="2"><img name="anotherversionofpg1_r9_c4" src="images/another%20version%20of%20pg1_r9_c4.jpg" width="100" height="126" border="0" id="anotherversionofpg1_r9_c4" alt="" /></td>
   <td><img src="images/spacer.gif" width="1" height="126" border="0" alt="" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td rowspan="3"><img name="anotherversionofpg1_r10_c4" src="images/another%20version%20of%20pg1_r10_c4.jpg" width="88" height="480" border="0" id="anotherversionofpg1_r10_c4" alt="" /></td>
   <td colspan="3"><img name="anotherversionofpg1_r10_c5" src="images/another%20version%20of%20pg1_r10_c5.gif" width="612" height="160" border="0" id="anotherversionofpg1_r10_c5" alt="" /></td>
   <td><img src="images/spacer.gif" width="1" height="160" border="0" alt="" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td rowspan="2" colspan="3"><img name="anotherversionofpg1_r11_c5" src="images/another%20version%20of%20pg1_r11_c5.jpg" width="612" height="320" border="0" id="anotherversionofpg1_r11_c5" alt="" /></td>
   <td><img src="images/spacer.gif" width="1" height="202" border="0" alt="" /></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td colspan="2"><img name="anotherversionofpg1_r12_c8" src="images/another%20version%20of%20pg1_r12_c8.jpg" width="534" height="118" border="0" id="anotherversionofpg1_r12_c8" alt="" /></td>
   <td><img src="images/spacer.gif" width="1" height="118" border="0" alt="" /></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```

so my question is: *where do i add the "add editable area" code from the link?*

THANK YOU FOR ANY HELP!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 5, 2009)

You stick

```
<div class="ZEditableArea ZContentType_mainContent">editable area</div>
```
where the editable main content goes, 

```
<div class="ZEditableArea ZContentType_sideContent">editable area</div>
```
where the editable side content goes,

etc.  Just go through the list on that page and put the proper class in the DIVs.


----------



## Braveheart (Jul 5, 2009)

so i create the <div class=" ">editable area</div>  anywhere in my code?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 5, 2009)

That's the way I understand it.  Just make sure the right text is in the class.


----------

